# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Provim për rrjetin kompjuterik (networking)

## Pogradecari

1 A LAN switch allows many users to communicate in parallel through which of the following?
-Routing tables
-Multipoint protocols
*-Collision domains*
-Virtual circuits

2 How do VLANs group network devices?
-Physically
*-Logically*
-Geographically
-Topographically

3 Full duplex requires how many pairs of wires?
-1
*-2*
-3
-4

4 What occurs each time a switch stores an address?
-Checks the subnet mask
*-Time stamps it*
-Places it in the routing table
-Clears the routing table

5 Which of the following is the default order of Spanning Tree Protocol states?1. Learning2. Disabled3. Blocking4. Listening5. Forwarding
*-3, 4, 1, 5, 2*
-4, 3, 1, 2, 5
-2, 1, 4, 3, 5
-1, 4, 3, 5, 2

6 Switches on a LAN allow the network administrator to do which of the following?
-Maintain a shared network segment
-Decrease the number of collision domains
-Prevent microsegmentation
*-Increase the number of collision domains*

7 Which of the following improves the performance of a shared media LAN?
*-Segmenting the network*
-Moving the workstations closer together
-Installing a more powerful server
-Installing more servers and printers

8 What protocol is used to allow redundant paths in a switched/bridged network?
-RIP
*-Spanning Tree*
-IGRP
-ISL

9 What is used to alleviate congestion?
-Install more hubs
-Use an extended star
-Use a bus topology
*-Increase the bandwidth*

10 Which switch type provides connections between ports of like bandwidth?
-Asymmetric
-Port-centric
-Programmable
*-Symmetric*

11 What type of switching method is used when a switch only reads the destination 
address before forwarding the frame?
*-Cut-through*
-Read and send
-Copy and send
-Store-and-forward

12 Which OSI layer does a router use to make its forwarding decisions?
-1
-2
*-3*
-4

13 Which of the following does a switch use to make forwarding decisions?
-Network layer information
-Transport layer information
*-A MAC address*
-An IP address

14 Which area of memory does the switch use to store destination and transmission data?
-Storage partition
-Delay queue
*-Memory buffer*
-Memory queue

15 Which Layer 1 device is used to extend the coverage area of a LAN segment?
-Router
-Switch
*-Repeater*
-Gateway

16 Bridges learn about a network by building a table based on which of the following?
*MAC addresses*
IP addresses
ARP requests
RIP requests

17 The implementation of switching technology helps to decrease congestion by reducing 
traffic and increasing which of the following?
Attenuation
*Available bandwidth*
Routing protocols
Propagation

18 What will be generated when the first Ethernet station detects a collision?
NACK
CRC misalignment message
Reset broadcast
*Jam signal*

19What is read by a switch to begin the forwarding process and reduce latency?
Frame trailer
*Destination MAC address*
Source MAC address
Checksum

20 Switches that receive the entire frame before sending it, 
use what type of frame forwarding?
Cut-through
Receive and send
Copy and send
*Store-and-forward*


21 What percentage of bandwidth is available in each direction
when using full-duplex?
50%
75%
*100%*
125%

*2-3 pergjigje jane gabim
se nuk i dija une apo se e kam bere kastile eshte puna ime* 
==================================================
===============
==================================================
===============
==================================================
===============

1 What is the term used when ports on a switch are administratively assigned to a VLAN?
Dynamic
*Static*
Default
Polled

2 Dynamic VLANs can be based on which of the following?
MAC addresses
*Protocol type*
Logical addressing
All of the above

3 What is the term used when switch ports are automatically assigned to a VLAN?
*Dynamic*
Static
Port-centric
Default

4 A VLAN is based on which type of grouping?
*Logical*
Physical
Star
Ethernet

5 Which of the following do VLANs use to make filtering and forwarding decisions?
Packets
*Frames*
Presentation header
Network design

6 Which of the following VLAN types require changes by the network administrator 
but are easy to configure, and straightforward to monitor?
Dynamic
*Static*
Cut-through
Store-and-forward

7 What is a benefit of using VLANs?
Extended collision domains
Increased administration
Multiple cable runs
*Tighter network security*

8 Frame tagging places a unique identifier in the header of each frame as 
it is forwarded across the network __________.
microsegment
LAN
*backbone*
WAN

9 A VLAN makes up a switched network that is logically segmented by
all of the following EXCEPT:
Collison domains
Functions
*Applications*
Project teams

10 Which technique examines particular information about each frame?
Latency
Frame resolving
Frame filtering
*Store and forward*

11 According to the IEEE, what is the acceptable way to implement VLANs?
Grouping
Filtering
Source bridging
*Frame tagging*

12 What would be the preferred type of link of a VLAN backbone?
slow serial
low capacity
56 Kbps
*High bandwidth*

13 Users may be reassigned to different VLANs using which of the following?
Hubs
*Software*
Routers
Bridges

14 What is an effective preventative measure used with segmentation to prevent 
broadcast related problems?
*Firewalls*
LANs
WANs
Bridges

15 Frame tagging functions at what OSI layer?
*2*
3
1
4

16 When logically segmenting your network with VLANs, what type of device do 
you need to ensure proper communication between the VLANs that are created?
Switch
Bridge
Hub
*Router*

17 What is a VLAN used to create?
Autonomous systems
*Broadcast domains*
Network Sectors
Virtual sections

18 What technique does 802.1q use to implement VLANs?
Grouping
Filtering
Source bridging
*Frame tagging*

19 Which device is used to reduce or eliminate broadcast related problems?
Bridges
*Routers*
Passive hubs
Active hubs

20 How can access be controlled on a secured VLAN?
Station address
Protocol types
Application types
*All of the above*

21 The smaller the VLAN, the smaller the number of users that are affected
by which of the following?
Packet filtering
Switch latency
Framing
*Broadcasts*

*2-3 pergjigje jane gabim
se nuk i dija une apo se e kam bere kastile eshte puna ime* 
==================================================
====================
==================================================
====================
==================================================
====================

1 Which of the following devices establishes a bandwidth domain also known as the collision domain?
Repeater
*Switch*
Active hub
Passive hub

2 Internetwork design seeks to provide the greatest availability for the least _________.
design time
*cost*
network downtime
installation time

3 What is the effect of a switch on bandwidth?
*Dedicates bandwidth*
Shares bandwidth
Decreases bandwidth
Eliminates bandwidth

4 Where should workgroup servers be placed?
MDF
POP
VCC
*IDF*

5 Which of the following is NOT a factor when configuring an intranet?
Type of data to be accessed
Server privileges
*Providing public access*
Outfitting desktops with faster connectivity

6 What type of network segmentation do routers allow?
Logical and Incremental
*Logical and Physical*
Virtual and Physical
Virtual and Logical

7 What can routers provide when used between VLANs?
*Communication*
No services
Larger collision domains
Additional availability of MAC addresses

8 What is used to create multiple physical networks in a structured Layer 1 wiring scheme?
Patching the horizontal and vertical cabling into an appropiate layer 2 switch
Using a router
*Connecting the MDF to the IDF*
Patching fiber optic cable to coaxial cable

9 Which of the following is NOT a step in gathering and analyzing requirements for a LAN?
Develop LAN topology
Track information flow
*List applications in use*
Address performance issues

10 What is the most important Layer 1 issue to consider when designing a network?
VLAN layout
*Physical cable plan*
Router layout
Switch segmentation

11 The star/extended star topology uses what type of standard?
Token ring
*Ethernet 802.3*
Ethernet 802.5
ARCNET

12 Which of the following is allowed by asymmetric switching?
Shared switching on a segment
*Connections of unlike bandwidth*
Dedicated uplink connectivity
Like bandwidth connections

13 What is the maximum recommended distance of a standard patch cord connecting 
the horizontal cross connect with switch ports?
3 m
*6 m*
9 m
10 m

14 When creating multiple wiring closets in a totally switched environment, what else is always created?
Multiple catchment areas
*Multiple broadcast domains*
Multiple MDFs
Multiple LANs

15 What is the current standard for the bandwidth connecting MDF to IDF in Mbps?
1
10
*100*
150

16 Which device is one of the most common Layer 2 devices?
*LAN switch*
Active hub
Passive hub
Router

17 What do VLANs provide?
Physical networks
Larger broadcast domains
Decreased security
*Broadcast containment*

18 What is the ability to expand the network without having to perform any major changes to the overall design?
Functionality
Manageability
Operability
*Scalability*

19 In a pure LAN switch environment, what is the size of the collision domain?
All hosts
Four hosts
*Two hosts*
The number of hosts in the broadcast domain

20 What is the first step in LAN design?
*Establish the design goals*
Estimate the design cost
Determine the network users
Determine the physical size

*2-3 pergjigje jane gabim
se nuk i dija une apo se e kam bere kastile eshte puna ime* 
==================================================
=======================
==================================================
=======================
==================================================
=======================




1 IP access lists use which of the following to determine which address bits are examined?
Subnet masks
Network masks
Host IDs
*Wildcard bits*

2 When using a standard access list, which of the following criteria can routers use for filtering packets?
MAC address
Port numbers
Specific protocols
*Source address*

3 Which Cisco IOS command allows you to view the placement of an access list?
show access list
show access-group
*show ip interface*
show interface

4 Which port number is used for DNS?
21
33
52
*53*

5 Which command is used to keep track of how many packets were permitted or denied based on an access-list?
eq
establish
ack
*log*

6 Which wildcard mask would match the host range for the subnet 192.16.5.32 /27?
0.0.0.32
*0.0.0.63*
0.0.63.255
0.0.0.31

7 Which type of access list uses the number range 100-199?
IPX standard
AppleTalk
IP standard
*IP extended*

8 Which of the following must be configured on a router in order to deny packets based on specific tests?
*Access lists*
RIP
IGRP
Source routing

9 What happens to a packet that does not match any of the tests in an access list?
*It is discarded.*
It is sent to the recipient.
It is stored until the access list is updated.
It is returned to the sender.

10 What type of access list would you use to permit or deny specific protocols within the IP suite?
*Extended*
Protocol suite
Specific
Standard

11 A wildcard mask bit of "1" means that the corresponding bit must be ___________.
*checked*
ignored
deleted
passed

12 In an access list, what word can replace 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.255?
Permit
Accept
*Any*
All

13 Where should standard access lists be set?
Close to the source
*Close to the destination*
On any router in the network
Midway between source and destination

14 Which type of access list would permit or deny part of a protocol suite?
Standard
General
Specific
*Extended*

15 Which order are the statements in an access list processed to determine whether packets should be processed or discarded?
From bottom of the list up
In random order
By prioritizing the incoming packets
*In sequential order*



16 What is a possible use of ACLs?
Increased network traffic
Decreased security
*Packet filtering*
Decreased latency

17 What is the final step in implementing an access list?
*Apply the access list to one or more interfaces.*
Set the parameters for the access list tests.
Determine the state of the access list.
None of the above

18 Along with the packet type, Cisco IOS access lists also check what?
Physical layer headers
*Upper layer headers*
Lower layer headers
Data link headers

19 Access lists can be applied to traffic flowing in which direction?
Inbound only
*Both inbound and outbound*
Outbound only
Serial only

20 Which ACL would permit everyone to telnet to router 192.168.5.2?
*router-a(config)#access-list 102 permit ip any host 192.168.5.2 eq 23*
router-a#access-list 102 permit ip any host 192.168.5.2 eq 23
router-a(config)#access-list 102 permit tcp any host 192.168.5.2 eq 23
router-a#access-list 102 permit tcp any host 192.168.5.2 eq 23

21 What would the wildcard mask be to deny traffic only on network 195.67.52.0?
0.0.255.255
255.255.255.0
*0.0.0.255*
255.255.0.0

21 Which of the following results from the use of bridges and switches for segmentation?
Multiple broadcast domains
A single collision domain
A larger overall network
*Multiple collision domains*

22 Which of the following devices is associated with one broadcast domain per port?
Switch
Active hub
*Router*
Bridge

23 Which of the following results in network microsegmentation?
Using only hubs for connectivity
Removing bridges from the network
*Using switches for connectivity*
Adding more computers on a single segment

24 Which of the following is NOT true about logical and physical network maps?
Give a snapshot of the network
Help troubleshoot
*Show which routing protocol is used*
Show subnet mask and router name

*2-3 pergjigje jane gabim
se nuk i dija une apo se e kam bere kastile eshte puna ime* 

==================================================  =============================
==================================================  =============================
==================================================  =============================
==================================================  =============================


1 Which of the following refers to the number of routers a packet must pass through?

 Bandwidth 
*Hop count* 
 Tick count 
 Delay 


2 What two parts can most protocol addressing schemes be broken down into?

 TCP and IP 
 IPX and SPX 
 Network and broadcast 
*Network and host* 


3 Routers under a common administration are said to belong to what?

 A WAN 
 A LAN 
*An AS* 
 An SNMP 


4 What type of information is automatically adjusted as topology changes occur?

 Static routes 
*Dynamic routes* 
 ARP tables 
 RARP tables 


5 What causes routing loops?

 Path determination is optimized 
 Hop count is set below 50 
 Convergence is present 
*Routing tables have not converged* 


6 What allows a router to accept a packet on one interface and forward it to another interface?

 Broadcast forwarding 
*Switching function* 
 Filter and control function 
 Path determination 


7 Which of the options below gives two basic steps required when configuring a routing protocol?
1. Configure the interface
2. Enable the routing protocol
3. Disable routing updates
4. Add the network numbers

 1, 2 
 2, 3 
*2, 4* 
 3, 4 


8 Entries made by an administrator to manipulate a routing table are referred to as which of the following?

*Static routes* 
 Dynamic routes 
 ARP tables 
 Routing tables 


9 Which of the following is a Cisco proprietary protocol?

*IGRP* 
 RIP 
 OSPF 
 ISIS 


10 Select the correct IOS command for configuring IGRP as the routing protocol.

 Router#router igrp 100 
 Router(config-router)>router igrp 100 
*Router(config)#router igrp 100* 
 Router(config-if)#set router igrp 100 


11 Distance-vector routing begins by identifying which directly connected entity?

 Routers 
*Ports* 
 Switches 
 Networks 


12 Which OSI layer is responsible for finding the best path through the internetwork?

 1 
 2 
*3* 
 4 


13 Which routing protocol is used to communicate between autonomous systems?

 RIP 
 Ethernet 
 Token Ring 
*Exterior routing protocols* 

14 What is the maximum hop count associated with IGRP?

 15 
 50 
 100 
*255* 


15 What do routers use to make forwarding decisions?

*Routing tables* 
 VLANs 
 WAN connectivity 
 Proximity 


16 Which of the following is another term for shortest path first routing algorithm?

 Source bridging 
 Store-and-forward 
 Distance-vector 
*Link state* 


17 What passes periodic copies of routing tables from router to router?

 Link state 
*Distance vector* 
 Store-and-forward 
 Cut-through 


18 What do routers use to communicate with other routers?

 Broadcast forwarding 
 IP Tunneling 
*Routing protocols* 
 Routed protocols 


19 What does dynamic routing rely on?

 Maintenance of an ARP table 
 Accurate entry of static routes 
*Accurate routing tables* 
 Collision forwarding 


20 For dynamic routing to work properly what must routers send to other routers?

 ARP requests 
 RARP packets 
 Static routes 
*Timely updates* 


21 At what time interval does IGRP send routing updates?

 120 seconds 
 30 seconds 
 60 seconds 
*90 seconds* 


22 What is a router's main responsibility when routing packets?

 Traffic control 
 Collision avoidance 
 Enforcing security 
*Path determination* 


23 Which of the following are primary goals of routing protocols?
1. Point-to-multipoint routing
2. Rapid convergence
3. Efficiency
4. Flexibility
5. Microsegmentation

*1, 2, 3* 
 2, 3, 4 
 3, 4, 5 
 1, 3, 5 

*2-3 pergjigje jane gabim
se nuk i dija une apo se e kam bere kastile eshte puna ime*

----------


## Pogradecari

chapter 8

1 A peer-to-peer network is also known as what type of network?

 Client-server 
 Thin client 
*Workgroup* 
 Home office 


2 Which of the following redundancy techniques uses disk striping with parity and requires a minimum of three disks?

 RAID 0 
 RAID 1 
 RAID 4 
*RAID 5* 


3 Which of the following is used to keep a list of equipment repairs?

 Security record 
 Software record 
*Maintenance record* 
 Policy record 


4 What is a solution to the problem of EMI/RFI effecting performance on your network?

 Running cable along power lines 
*Using STP cable* 
 Using fluorescent lighting 
 Use generators to power switches in MDF 

5 What criteria should be used to select network passwords?

 Specific family names 
 Birth dates 
 Mother's maiden name 
*Network policy* 


6 Which of the following would NOT be found on security documentation?

 User rights 
 Firewall support 
*Software listings* 
 Physical access to the network 


7 What controls the resources and management of a client-server network?

 Server 
*Network operating system (NOS)* 
 Host 
 Client 


8 What is the recommended maximum number of users in a peer-to-peer network?

 5 
*10* 
 15 
 20 


9 What is the least implemented component of network administration?

 Security 
*Performance* 
 Documentation 
 Baselining 


10 Which command will test the loopback function on the NIC?

*Ping 127.0.0.1* 
 Telnet 127.0.0.1 
 Ping 127.0.0.0 
 Telnet 127.0.0.0 


11 Which of the following is the most critical component of good network administration?

 Security 
 Performance 
*Documentation* 
 Backbone 


12 Risks associated with working on the inside of a computer can be reduced by doing which of the following?

*Using a grounding strap* 
 Standing on synthetic carpet 
 Turning the power on 
 Wearing leather shoes 


13 What is the reason magnetic tape is used to backup data?

 Speed 
 Easily locate data 
*Cost* 
 Tape never needs replacing 


14 Which of the following is included in MDF and IDF documentation?

 POP specifications 
*Rack mount locations* 
 Name of administrator 
 Server cost 


15 Which of the following is NOT associated with a peer-to-peer network?

 Easily shared resources 
 No additional software is required 
*Requires a dedicated server* 
 Less expensive to create 


16 Which of the following is a program that spreads across computers and usually reproduces copies of itself in a computer's memory?

 CRC error 
 SAP updates 
*Worm* 
 BDU's 


17 Network troubleshooting is defined as what type of process?

 An applied science 
*A systematic process* 
 A skill 
 An applied theory 


18 Which of the following is NOT used as a baseline measure?

 Bandwidth utilization 
 Collision count 
 Broadcast traffic 
*Configuration errors* 


19 Which of the following reports would be used to determine what programs are installed on a particular computer?

*Software* 
 Server 
 Network 
 Workstation 


20 Which device controls voltage spikes and HF noise?

 Surge Suppressor 
*Isolating transformer* 
 Regulator 
 Wall outlet 


21 Which of the following refers to documentation that outlines what is and what is not permissible on the network?

*User policies* 
 Internet guidelines 
 Group restrictions 
 Workstation permissions 


22 Which of the following is a program that usually has a negative effect on executable programs?

 Trojan Horse 
*Virus* 
 Worm 
 Infection 

*
1 pergjigje jane gabim
se nuk i dija une apo se e kam bere kastile eshte puna ime 
*

----------


## Pogradecari

*Midterm*

1 Which command lists the IPX servers discovered through SAP advertisements?

 Show ipx host
 Show ipx network
 Show ipx sap servers
*Show ipx servers*


2 What do routers use to forward packets between source and destination networks?

 ARP cache
 CAM table
 Host name table
*Routing table*


3 Which reason is correct for having at least one true condition in an ACL?

 If there is not a true statement, all packets are returned to the sender.
*The implicit "deny any" statement will deny all traffic.*
 True conditions only test the status of the router.
 You are not required to have a true statement in ACL.


4 What is the detailed information about cable runs, identification labels, and locations called?

 address map
 cross connect
*cut sheet*
 wire map


5 Which metrics does Novell RIP use?

 Bandwidth and delay
*Ticks and hop count*
 Distance and cost
 Size and throughput


6 How is communication provided between VLANs?

 Application protocols
 Layer 2 routing
 Layer 2 switching
*Layer 3 routing*


7 Which of the following statements contains the steps for implementing access lists on a router?

 Create an ACL definition and apply it globally.
*Create an ACL definition and apply it to a specific interface.*
 Create the access list on an interface and apply it globally.
 Create an ACL definition globally and apply it globally.


8 Most network problems are caused by issues in which layer?

 Data link
 Network
*Physical*
 Transport


9 Twenty users are evenly connected to two hubs, which are each connected to 10 Mbps switch ports. What is the average bandwidth available per user?

 0.5 Mbps
*1 Mbps*
 2 Mbps
 10 Mbps


10 How can a router learn a path to a destination?

 ARP tables
 DNS entries
*Dynamic routing*
 Temporary routing


11 At what time interval does IGRP send routing updates?

 120 seconds
 30 seconds
 60 seconds
*90 seconds*


12 Which of the following refers to the data capacity of a link?

*Bandwidth*
 Reliability
 Hop Count
 Delay


13 Which of the following is true regarding latency?

 CSMA/CD requires no latency.
 It is also called asymmetry.
 It is based entirely on distance.
*Networking devices add to latency.*


14 When a router receives a packet, and does not know how to reach the destination network, what does it usually do?

 It caches the packet.
*It discards the packet.*
 It sends an ARP request.
 It sends an echo reply.


15 Which command will test the loopback function on the NIC?

*Ping 127.0.0.1*
 Telnet 127.0.0.1
 Ping 127.0.0.0
 Telnet 127.0.0.0

16 What is the maximum size of an IPX network number?

 Eight binary digits
*Eight hexadecimal digits*
 Eight decimal digits
 Eight octal digits


17 In which of the following ways do Ethernet and Fast Ethernet differ?

*They operate at different speeds.*
 They use different media access methods.
 Fast Ethernet is point-to-point; Ethernet is broadcast-oriented.
 Fast Ethernet uses fiber-optic media; Ethernet uses UTP.


18 Which of the following is another term for shortest path first routing algorithm?

 Source bridging
 Store-and-forward
 Distance-vector
*Link state*


19 Which routing protocol maintains a complex database of topology information and uses link-state advertisements (LSAs)?

 RIP
 IGRP
*OSPF*
 EIGRP


20 Which of the following are sent by switches at regular intervals to determine a loop-free topology?

 Bi-directional protocol data units
 Binary protocol data units
*Bridge protocol data units*
 Buffered protocol data units


21 What is used by distance-vector routing protocols?

 A topological database
 Link-state advertisements
*Periodic updates of entire routing table*
 Shortest path first algorithms


22 Which of the following will allow the computer to run even if there is a power failure?

 Isolating transformer
 Line conditioner
 Regulator
*Uninterruptible power supply*


23 Which statements are true when configuring a router to operate with RIP?

 At the global configuration prompt issue the command "router rip." Then set up the IP address and subnet mask on each interface.
*At the global configuration prompt issue the command "router rip." Then issue the "network" command at the config router prompt for each directly connected network.*
 At the global configuration prompt issue the command "rip." Then use the "network" command to indicate which network(s) to advertise.
 At the global configuration prompt issue the command "enable rip routing." Then set up the IP address and subnet mask on each interface.


24 Which configuration command is used to set the number of routes used for load sharing?

 ipx routing
 ipx networks
*ipx maximum-paths*
 router rip


25 Which of the following devices allows communication between VLANs to occur?

 bridge
 hub
 switch
*router*


26 Which protocol is used to allow redundant paths in a switched/bridged network?

 RIP
*Spanning Tree*
 IGRP
 ISL


27 What does a bridge use to build its address table?

 Destination IP address
 Destination MAC address
 Source IP address
*Source MAC address*


28 Which OSI layer is responsible for finding the best path through the internetwork?

 1
 2
*3*
 4


29 By default, which of the following metrics is given the most weight by IGRP?

*bandwidth*
 hop count
 load
 reliability


30 How are VLANs configured?

 By hardware on the router
 By hardware on the switch
 By software on the router
*By software on the switch*

31 Where should workgroup servers be placed?

 MDF
 POP
 VCC
*IDF*


32 The major pieces of a LAN topology design relate to which of the following layers of the OSI reference model?

*Data link, physical, and network*
 Data link, transport, and network
 Network, transport, and physical
 Physical, network, and application


33 Which of the following identifies the network user to the network system?

 File allocation table
*Login account*
 Network user policies
 Network security policies


34 Select the correct pairing of a routing protocol and its classification:

*EIGRP = hybrid*
 IGRP = hybrid
 OSPF = distance-vector
 RIP = link-state


35 Which wildcard mask would match the host range for the subnet 192.16.5.32 /27?

 0.0.0.32
 0.0.0.63
 0.0.63.255
*0.0.0.31*


36 What is the term used when switch ports are automatically assigned to a VLAN?

*Dynamic*
 Static
 Port-centric
 Default


37 Which of the following commands sets a condition to allow packets through a named ACL?

 adjust
 apply
 control
*permit*


38 Which command is used to show the contents of an access list?

 Debug access-list
 Show access-group
*Show access-list*
 Show list


39 Which condition best describes convergence?

 When messages simultaneously reach a router and a collision occurs
 When several routers simultaneously route packets along the same path
 When all routers in an internetwork have the same knowledge of the structure and topology of the internetwork
 When several messages are being sent to the same destination

* Kete te fundit gjejeni vete se ato 38 pergjigjet me lart jane te gjitha te sakta*

----------


## Albman

Besoj se pergjigja e sakte per te fundit eshte e dyta, mgjs jam paksa ne dyshim dhe per te treten.

----------


## Pogradecari

> _Postuar më parë nga Albman_ 
> *Besoj se pergjigja e sakte per te fundit eshte e dyta, mgjs jam paksa ne dyshim dhe per te treten.*


perkufizimi i * CONVERGENCE*  eshte
The speed and ability of a group of internetworking devices running a specific routing protocol to agree on the topology of an internetwork after a change in the topology

----------

